
A Priesthood of Programmers - barrkel
https://jacobitemag.com/2017/12/05/a-priesthood-of-programmers/
======
barrkel
This is a long article, and I think it's stronger towards the start than the
end (i.e. stronger in the descriptive narrative than any prescriptions), but
it sets forth a useful frame through which to view tech change as an agent of
social change.

